# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  جرح جديد

## ياجرح

صبحكم الله بالخير

ابعث سلامي لجميع اعضاء وزوار هذا المنتدى الراقي 


 :embarrest:

----------


## بحر الشرق

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا بك في منتدانا الغالي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

**
*أهلاً وسهلاً بك أختي*
*- الجرح-بيننا*
*أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن تستمتعي وتستفيدي*
*وننتظر مشاركاتكِ وتفاعلكِ فمرحباً بكِ بين إخوانك وأخواتك* 
*ونسأل الله لكِ التوفيق والنجاح والتميز*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

**

**

----------


## الرعب الصامت



----------


## ياجرح

بحر الشوق

وعليكم السلام والرحمة
كلك ذوق

دمعة على السطور

تسلمين على ترحيبك الرقيق
اسعد الله ايامك

ملكة سبأ

اخجلتيني بعباراتك الجميلة
الله يعطيك العافية

المشاكسة

أهلين خيو 
وتسلمين على هالترحيب الغالي

الرعب الصامت

منور المنتدى بوجود اعضائه الطاهرين

----------


## hope



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
مرحبا بك اختي العزيزة 








*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم .. وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبا ً له ..وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسماته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ... ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*




*(حللتم أهلاً ونزلتم سهلاً)*






أختكم / أميرة باحساسي

----------


## غروب 2008

هلا وغلا 
 صبحك الله بالنور والسرور
  تحياااااااااااااااااتي
غرووووب

----------


## طيف المشاعر



----------


## Sweet Magic

{.. آلًسٌلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ
••----------------------------------••
.
.
.
.
.
▫▪××▪▫


يا جرح  
▫▪××▪▫


مرحباًوأهلاً بمن جاء إلينا . .
العز تجلى والنور هل علينا . .
بكل حبـ البشر لخالقـ الشمس والشجر . .
بعدد النبضـ فيـ قلوب البشر . .
بعدد ما رفرف الطير وغرد الكروانـ وغنى الحمامـُ . .
نقول لكـ أهلاً وسهلاً . .
أهلاً بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا . .
أهـلاً بـكـ لـتـنـثـر/ي حـروفـ الأصـالـة وشـذا عطرهـا بـمنتدانا. . 

. .. .. .. .. .


شبكة الناصرة 

. .. .. .. .. .

حياكـ الله في منتدانا 
بكلـ شوقـ ننتظر مشاركاتكـ وإبداعاتكـ 

.
.
.
.
.
.


••----------------------------------••
‏Sweet Magic

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## ياجرح

حور العين

مشكورة اختي على الكلمات العذبة


أميرة بإحساسي 

يا هلا فيك اختي 


غروب 2008

تحياتي خيو تسلمين 

طيف المشاعر 

كلمات ناعمة اسعدتني

sweet magic

رقيقة هي كلماتك
احرجتيني بها

نور الهدى

عطر كلماتك وصلني
مشكورة خيو على هالترحيب

fatemah
عضو مميز وكلمات مميزة
تسلمين

شوق الربيع
هلا فيك اختي

----------


## ياجرح

شوق المحبة 
ابعث لك تحياتي وسلامي
مشكورة خيو

----------


## عنيده

يا هلا فيج يا فلبوووه في المنتدى واتمنى تقضين الوقت ويانا .. 


وتشاركينا في احزانج وافراحج 


تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## ياجرح

عنيدة
هلا فيش عيوني

الأمل البعيد
مراحب فيش أموله

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ياجرح

عفاف الغلا

هلا ومرحبا فيش عيوني

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## سر الوجود

السلام على من لهم في القلب شاني 
سلامن كثيرن ما ينعد بملايين 
بكل مافي في السماءمن طــــــير ......وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 
بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار .....بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار 
وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 
بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهــر 
وبعدد ماطلع القــــــمر ..وبعدد مانور الــــــــبدر 
بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمــــــام 
أهلا وسهلا بك وسعداء جدا بأنضمامك معانا....
واهلا ..بك بيننا .. وكقلم ..ننتظر .. منه ..الكثير 
في ..انتظار ..هطول ..سحابة ..ابداعاتك
نتمنى ..لك ..التوفيق .. ومزيد .. من ..التوهج 
ويتمنى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات وأمتعها معانا بمنتداك قبل لا يصير منتدانا .. 
فمع المعرفة والترفيه نبحر لنصل إلى ضفة تقلنا حيث الأمان والحياة والجمال ..
نترقب مشاركاتك الدائمة ونرحب بك ثانية ..
دمت لنا سالماً ..
أعبق تحية وأرق سلام...

----------


## ياجرح

كبرياء

أهلين اختي 
أسعدني وجودك

----------


## ياجرح

سر الوجود

اهلا ومرحبا اختي
أخجلتيني بكلماتك

تحياتي

----------


## صمت الـرحيل

يا هلا بيكِ اختي في المنتدى

----------


## khozam

نرحب بكي أجمل ترحيب في : 
((شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ))  
لا نريدكي ضيفه بل أنتي صاحبه الدار  
حياكي الله في منتداكي وعلى الرحب والسعة  
نأمل تواصلكي الدائم معنا  


مع أرق التحيات يا أختي العزيزة

----------


## المستحييل



----------


## همسة ألم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## ايات الروح

[IMG]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/9513a6a6ed.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ياجرح

صمت الرحيل
شكرا أخي الكريم

الحبيب44
ترحيبك اسعدني
كلك ذوق

----------


## ياجرح

المستحيل

حياك الله 

تحياتي

----------


## ياجرح

همسة ألم
يا هلا والله اختي

مشكورة ويعطيك الله العافية

----------


## ياجرح

ابتسام السهم

اسم غريب شلون يعني السهم يبتسم

شكرا على الترحيب اخي الكريم

تحياتي

----------


## ياجرح

آيات الروح

هلا ومرحبا فيش اختي

تحياتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## عنيده

صوت الأكرف

هلا خيو مرحبا فيش

----------

